

Netflix releases Android apps - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2385299,00.asp

======
Niten
Finally signed on for a Netflix trial so I could try this on my rooted
Incredible running CM7. Works great.

------
clarkbox
just put it on my Droid X

[http://www.droid-life.com/2011/05/12/download-netflix-for-
th...](http://www.droid-life.com/2011/05/12/download-netflix-for-the-droidx/)

NOTE i am running leaked rooted gingerbread

~~~
derobert
Testing, it does not work on Droid X Froyo (also rooted). Guess I should
upgrade, though if the final Gingerbread release is really coming out
tomorrow, no reason to not wait.

------
cheald
Works just dandy on my Nexus One running the latest CM7 stable.

